# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  cost of recladding a fibro house

## Adam_999

Hi,
I was interested if anyone could give any ideas or could estimate an approximate quote on how much it would cost to reclad my home.  
it's about 12m x 20m box (64m perimeter) and about 2.7m high walls. 
I'd like to get the current (asbestos) fibro cladding removed and recladded and insulated. i have no idea what the ball park cost of having this done would be. i am happy to do some of the work myself but would probably prefer to have the place de-cladded by proffesionals. 
anyone had this kind of work done in the perth area and have any idea of the costs involved? 
Thanks, 
adam

----------


## GrantE

There are a good few companies who specialise in asbestos removal and disposal of the waste. That's one trade. Recladding is another trade. So that leaves the insulating and sarking the walls to you.  
A re clad depends on exactly what material you are going to use and the detailing around openings, at eaves and bottom plates. I'm guessing you have a typical WA jarrah stud frame with the sheets stopping at the bottom of the joists/bearers. Battened between the stumps below?  
Flat fibro as direct replacement is the economical and uninspired way. Weathertex boarding or hardiplank will add a degree of texture and come primed or pre-finished which make the job proceed a bit quicker.  
I'll ask the estimators at work if they can indicate a ballpark figure from recent jobs.  
Luck,
G

----------


## Adam_999

Cheers Grant, much appreciated. 
yep correct typical ex-homeswest jarrah stud frame 
i was leaning toward, a custom orb lower and rendered fibro upper. 
Adam

----------

